# Claude Debussy "In Camara"



## itywltmt

Technically, we have until midnight August 21st to celebrate *Claude Debussy*'s 150th anniversary, and this selection from the _Podcast Vault _was one of my montages that did just that (see "More Music" below). In-keeping with our chamber music theme, I chose to recycle one from that series, dedicated to intimate music by the French musical impressionist.

Two works stand out in the montage: the strung Quartet and the _Suite Bergamasque_ for piano - the one that contains the famous _Clair de Lune_.

Along with *Ravel*'s, Debussy's string quartet stands as a standard bearer for the French quartet, and possibly for the entire genre in the neo-Romantic style. Its sensuality and impressionistic tonal shifts make it a piece absolutely of its time and place while, with its cyclic structure, it constitutes a final divorce from the rules of classical harmony and points the way ahead.

Suite bergamasque was first composed by Debussy around 1890, but was significantly revised just before its publication in 1905, as Debussy came to loathe the earlier piano style in which these pieces were written. While it is not known how much of the Suite was written in 1890 and how much was written in 1905, we do know that Debussy changed the names of at least two of the pieces.

The bulk of the works programmed involve piano as accompaniment for another instrument: the clarinet in his _Deuxième Rhapsodie_, female voice in a selection of mélodies (by Banville rather than Verlaine, the inspiration behind the earlier piano suite), flute in the adaptation of _The Girl with Flaxen Hair_ and... another piano in his piano duo suite _En Blanc et Noir_.

Happy Listening!

More music by Debussy at our *Debussy anniversary page*: http://itywltmt.blogspot.ca/2012/10/claude-debussy-1862-1918.html

*ITYWLTMT Podcast Montage #77 - Debussy Anniversary (Part 2)
(Originally issued on Friday, October 26, 2012)​*
*Claude DEBUSSY (1862 -1918)* 
_Syrynx _for solo flute, L. 129 
[for the play Psyché by Gabriel Mourey]
Jadwiga Kotnowska, flute

_Première Rhapsodie_, L. 116
for Clarinet and Piano	
Andrew Simon, clarinet
Jon Klibonoff, piano

Seven poems by Banville for soprano and piano (Selections)	

Rêverie: Le zéphir à la douce haleine, L. 8	
Souhait: Oh! quand la mort que rien ne saurait apaiser, L. 11	
Il dort encore, extrait de/from Hymnis, L. 37	
Fête galante: Voilà Sylvandre et Lycas et Myrtil, L. 23	
Donna Brown, soprano
Stéphane Lemelin, piano

_En blanc et noir _(In Black and White), L. 134
for piano four hands	
Ferhan & Ferzan Önder, piano duo

_La fille aux cheveux de lin _(The Girl with Flaxen Hair), L. 117, no. 8 
(Arr. Akio Yashiro)	
Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute
Futaba Inoue, piano

String quartet in G Minor, L. 85 (op. 10)
Quatuor Alcan

_Suite bergamasque_, L. 75
Peter Schmalfuss, piano


Original Bilingual Commentary: http://itywltmt.blogspot.ca/2012/10/montage-77-annoversaire-debussy.html

Detailed Playlist: http://www.docstoc.com/docs/133154537/pcast077- Playlist

Podcat Link (Internet Archive): http://archive.org/details/DebussyAnniversary-Part2


*August 9 2013, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "Rachmaninov Festival Part 3" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel . Read more August 9 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

